# New motorhome ordered at last.



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

I have taken the plunge and also pursuaded Jenny to open her purse. 

Principal criteria was a van with a transverse bed atop a garage. The intention is to get rid of the tow car once and for all and replace this with a Vespa or Peugeot type moped and a pushbike. These two items will travel securely in the garage, ensuring "transport" is always available as needed. 

After having spent hours in numerous TAG axles including the Dethleffs 7871-2, the Burtster 747 Argos and offerings from Grimsby (Autotrail). From the North Bank of the Humber, we have looked at both Bessacarr and Swift ranges from the Swift Group. 

We - I say we as Jenny has been considered in all of this - have ordered a Kontiki 679 model. This is similar to the previous 669 that was used and loved until recently being sold, with the main difference being the transverse bed rather than the island bed variant. The slight drawback is the sleeping arrangements for Jenny, but I have found some heavy duty, long length dog ramps to assist Jenny with her nocturnal duties. She will be able to walk up and down this ramp at leirusre. The other option was to emply Pusser as a bedroom attendant for Jenny and lift her on and off the bed as required. The offer is still there Puss if you want a part time job. 

The other HUGE difference between the 669 as previously owned and the newcomer, the 679, is the lack of Luton bunk. The Luton model is available but I opted for a low line model - a sister for the Bolero in effect. The Luton on the 679 is replaced with a large opening roof vent. Losing the Luton has caused a slight problem as that space was used to store the ironing board and also where friends slept when tripping off etc. The former problem is solved by chucking out the ironing board or maybe finding some straps to fasten the board to the roof of the garage - any ideas? The pals going to Italy is solved by going back to what we did when we were kids - all pile in the same bed, or we can used the low level sofas to make up a bed. 

In our intrepid search for a new van, I think we covered every possible angle. Rather than waffle on, I shall leave it at that for now. I do feel a bit "guilty" at the number of hours spent at the Dethleffs dealer but, we have ordered what is best for our needs. 

I am not sure about delivery dates yet, but at least the order is placed. 

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell

May I be the first to congratulate you. We look forward to seeing some pictures in due course :wink:

Gerald


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I hope that you won't have to wait too long for delivery. Peter will be pleased.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I bet you carnt wait Russell 

I did predict your new van a while ago and I was nearly right, just got Swift's and Bessy's mixed up.



> Russel I bet a Swift 789 must be on the short list then?
> 
> We looked a the Bessy sister the other day at Newark and seemed to have so much space. Even with all 4 of us in it it did not seem crowded and the storage space was great. But what I liked the most was the front lounge area was one of the best I have seen and we have looked at a lot of vans recently.
> Richard...


I hope you enjoy your new van, and dont forget to tell us what is like as it is on our short list if we can ever save up enough to buy one.

Richard...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Russell,

I am sure you will have great times and amass great memories in your new pride and joy! 

The thinking of a change of van can be split into logical/functional and emotional. Your post was the former, and I have no insight into any of the latter, but on the face of it I'm not sure what functionality is improved. Indeed what's clearer is the functionality and convenience you appear to have lost! If this is all to do with a scooter and a bike, did you consider sticking a 125cc scooter on the back and have a Brompton in a locker?

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New motorhome*

Hello

Gerald - thanks for your good wishes.

Rowley - I hope Peter is pleased.

Richard - Can you predict lottery numbers?

Dave - there is always a compromise. I looked at having a scooter on the back and despite being a tag axle - and bear in mind I am pretty well loaded to maximum capacity, I did not want the option. Also, I will feel that the scooter is "safer" and obviously will be cleaner and dryer when required, after, for example a long drive on a wet Swiss motorway. The ironing board - as silly as it seems will be easily solved, and I do have a table top ironing board acquired via "MandyandDave" last year at the France rally. Jenny will be fine atop the garage.

The other big plus the the transverse bed is the fact I will now have three wardrobes for clutter - I mean clothes and other essentials - rather than two. There is also a couple of bedside drawers, plus humpteen pull out storage units.

A lot of my decision was based on the "MotorCaravan" magazine review of the 789 and it's photo's. I have also acquired a copy of this months "Practical Motorhome" magazine with a review of a similar Bessacarr.

All that space to fill with clutter , sorry, I mean genuine motorhome accessories etc.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I hope you didn't throw out all those CKs, now you can stick them somewhere


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CK's*



DABurleigh said:


> I hope you didn't throw out all those CKs, now you can stick them somewhere


Never throw them away, Dave. Aggie and Kim them for all sorts of things. (Old pants in general - not MINE!) Ideal for doing the inside of windows.

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*new 'van*

Greetings,

Pleased you have found your ideal 'van Russel and the best of luck with your choice on your travels.

It can be quite daunting trying to choose the right motorhome, only we know too well, but once found you can enjoy it and add your own personal touches.

We would have liked a Swift but there was no option to suit us so we had to look elsewhere unfortunately.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi there dont part with your money just yet cranham are selling brand new 679 tag axle the one you are buying with 10 grand off and they have them in ive phoned them 01277 222444
mike


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Nice one Russell, look forward to seeing her


stew


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Wonderful news Russell, I hope you don't have to wait too long to take delivery. As you know we have reserved the same model as it is the ideal size and layout that we require. As for dogs on the beds.......no! We have 2 labs and a St Bernard, they would need a bed each. 

We'll be able to compare notes on how we progress with the 679s, a bit like baby talk.

Well done and good luck


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs on beds*

Hello Ian

Dogs on beds....with a Bernie I think even I would draw the line. I did at one point, when I owned the 665 model with fixed corner bed, have three Weimaraners on there at the same time.

Good luck with your 679 search - maybe the info re Cranham above may assist. I have never seen a magazine review of a 679, but the review of the Bessie 789 is pretty much the same kind of thing. I have the back issue of Motor Caravan if that helps. Drop me a PM if you need it.

All - thanks for your goods wishes.

R


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Russell, 

I do hope this choice works out for you, and you will keep your new MH for a very long time. Many happy travels to Lake Garda!

I am however baffled by the whole travel ironing thing. Never in a million years would I want to do the ironing in a MH. It's an activity I can't wait to leave behind when I go away.

Cheers,

SD


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya Russell another good choice!! Cannot beat Swift for back up and aftercare    
Now hope there is still room for me and greeni, for when we come to call!! Are you still iintending going to Arrochar?????

Congrats hunny am waaaaaaaaaay jealous :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Kontiki 679*



carolgavin said:


> Hiya Russell another good choice!! Cannot beat Swift for back up and aftercare
> Now hope there is still room for me and greeni, for when we come to call!! Are you still iintending going to Arrochar?????
> 
> Congrats hunny am waaaaaaaaaay jealous :wink:


Hello you lovely, delightful darling.

Still hopeful of a trip to the Lochs soon.

That's a really nice thing to say about Swift, more so as you are not a Swift owner.

Will keep you posted re a trip up there.

Russell


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Russell
Congratulations this sounds like a good choice, I was the proud owner of a kontiki for many years but things change and I am now the proud owner of a wee thing with a elivating roof. 
You have obviously covered every aspect in depth before making your decision and I’m sure that it will be the right choice for you. 
Judging by the response to earlier posts I can only assume that safety is not high on the list of priorities for most buyers, I’m sure that this was not so in your case. Most of us wouldn’t dream of buying a car without proven safety credentials. Do we have the same attitude when deciding on which motorhome?

The Hymer as I understand it had a really good result from the EuroNap test, how did your van perform in this or similar?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

So pleased for you Russell. How could you possibly look as cool in your photos with NO ironing board?? 8) 

PS. Go back to the original post Russell and read it again - bearing in mind I have missed a few rounds re. canine companion. - I thought Jenny was female (woman) sister/friend sharing finance. I caught up halfway down the page. Especially the bit about Pusser!!!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Russell on your new baby - she/he sure sounds a right bobby dazzler.  Obviously, you were delighted with your last Swift (good choice) hence going for another Swift model and I just know you and Jenny are going to enjoy some wonderful adventures in your new toy!

Can't wait to see some photographs and with any luck we will get chance to meet up and see her/him in the flesh in the not so distant future!  

All the best.  

Sue


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*New Home*

 Buon giorno Russell, and congratulations on your new home.
So, when will we be seeing it burning up the autostrada to Sorrento?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw I bet you are really thrilled Russell, and I hope you and Jenny have many happy hours in your new Swift...........hope Jenny enjoys the new toy too, I am sure she will has dogs just have this sense of adventure too don't they ? I was sorting a few bits out in ours this afternoon and my two obv thought they were off on jollies as they stood at the door both tails wagging.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations on your new purchase and Bless all who sail in her including the dog of course although someitmes I think you find the word dog offensive and prefer a more human approach.  

I did think a pic on the post of the beasty would be a good idea so we know what we are talking about and perhaps the benefits of a a tag axle which I presume was possibly a requirement.

But anyway. Main thing is the dog's happy. 

Now for the good stuff - the journeys.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I do hope that this is the right choice for you and Jenny. I along with everyone else i am sure on this site wants to wish you all the luck in the world with it, you are such a key member, and always ready to help anyone out with your vast knowlwedge. Look forward to the pics.


----------

